# Work?!?



## nat90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi all, I'm new on the site and just looking for some advice or a helping hand, I'm 22 and recently qualified (came out of my time last september) just about to apply for my j.I.b card, trying to get work to further my experience yet everywhere I try they're saying I'm too inexperienced, would like to get my 2391 but been advised not too until I'm working regularly as it can be quite tricky.... Any help is greatly appreciated (manchester area) thanks


----------



## Pattester (Mar 8, 2012)

Its a vicious circle, just keep trying both large and small companies, my friend recently had to get a low paid job with a plumber in order to gain experience.


----------



## WarrenG (Apr 25, 2012)

nat90 said:


> Hi all, I'm new on the site and just looking for some advice or a helping hand, I'm 22 and recently qualified (came out of my time last september) just about to apply for my j.I.b card, trying to get work to further my experience yet everywhere I try they're saying I'm too inexperienced, would like to get my 2391 but been advised not too until I'm working regularly as it can be quite tricky.... Any help is greatly appreciated (manchester area) thanks


Bear in mind the forseeable changes to the C&G qualifications, you never know you may be able to use them to your advantage?

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=city%20%26%20guilds%20changes%20to%202391&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CGMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cityandguilds.com%2Fdocuments%2Find_construction_electrical%2FFAQs_v2_July_2011.pdf&ei=29eZT72qHJP14QSqrIzgDA&usg=AFQjCNE3Anbprpfw6TnOdW3TYK811iBhIg&cad=rja

What ever you do, don't under sell yourself. If you are trained, you are worth the money. Look for national companies advertising on their sites i.e. http://www.elecheck.co.uk/about-us/careers 

I don't personally know the firm but they are advertising and work nationally? Maybe worth a call?

JIB, personally I wouldn't bother but I have my own business and clients so its not a requirement for me.

I did however once apply for a JIB card for a particular contract and was told that I needed to complete an NVQ L3 for an electricians card.

Lets just say that if an NVQ L3 was going to be the benchmark for an electrican in the UK, I would rather close up shop and get out of the industry altogether.

Good luck!


----------

